# Was haltet ihr von meinem Rock Flyer?



## Bepp0 (15. Juni 2007)

Rock-Flyer

Kritik erwünscht ;D Vielen Dank


----------



## buddha (15. Juni 2007)

Hi,
Ich finds ;-)


----------



## schutzgeist (15. Juni 2007)

Find ich gut.
Der Schriftzug "Open Air Time" könnte vllt noch etwas mehr herausstechen. Evtl. etwas heller/weißer machen?!


----------



## thecamillo (18. Juni 2007)

Anstatt die Boxen auch Rot bzw. Zynober einzufären mach se Schwarz bzw. Unbunt, dann stechen die mehr raus!

lg thecamillo


----------



## kashyyk (18. Juni 2007)

Ich find ihn ziemlich schick, aber ich würde das rot etwas dunkler amchen noch
und die Boxen mit etwas schwarz zersetzen (sprenkelmässig bzw wie die Schrift so etwas)
Die Schrift ahb icha uch und mag sie total. Passt auch gut zum Thema und dem Design vom Flyer.
Lieben Gruß, Ceci


----------



## Mamphil (18. Juni 2007)

Ich hasse denglisch. Mach es entweder komplett in Englisch oder komplett in Deutsch... 

Außerdem bedeutet meines Wissens "entry" zwar "Eintritt", hat aber nichts mit einer Eintrittsgebühr (entrance fee, admission fee) zu tun.

Mamphil


----------



## Michael Aringer (18. Juni 2007)

Hi,

um jetzt lediglich das Design zu bewerten, so finde ich den Flyer schonmal interessant gestaltet. Trotzdem würde er bei mir ungelesen in der Rundablage landen. Es fehlt ein Blickfang (Eyecatcher). Da fehlt ein Foto, ein Gesicht, Augen - möglichst links oben, damit der Blick dann nach rechts-unten wandern kann.

Es gibt im Netz zahlreiche freie Stock-Fotos, klick dich da mal ein wenig durch. Vergiss aber nicht, die Bedingungen anzufragen unter denen das Foto verwendet werden darf!

Servus, Michael


----------



## TeQs (18. Juni 2007)

Live Instereo 
Knaller!


----------



## kashyyk (18. Juni 2007)

Mamphil hat gesagt.:


> Ich hasse denglisch. Mach es entweder komplett in Englisch oder komplett in Deutsch...
> 
> Außerdem bedeutet meines Wissens "entry" zwar "Eintritt", hat aber nichts mit einer Eintrittsgebühr (entrance fee, admission fee) zu tun.
> 
> Mamphil



naja, das mit dem denglisch ist wirklich geschmacksache und stört die mehrheit wahrscheinlich eher weniger...


----------



## darKuser (19. Juni 2007)

Also an sich ganz gut so. (farben, formen usw).
Mich stört nur ein bissel das die Schrift da überall rumfliegt.
Ich hätte es in kleine Blöcke gesetzten (können auch schräg,verdreht sein) 
z.B. Datum und Uhrzeit als einen und die acts als einen.
Halt irgend eine kleines System da reinbringen und nicht einfach die Info's raufballern und bissel drechen und skalieren das es fürs gewöhnliche Auge gut ist


----------



## Rollo (25. Juni 2007)

Die Art und Weise passt! Die Formen finde ich toll und auch die Aufmachung. Nur verwirrt der untere Teil deines Flyers. Da solltest du noch etwas Struktur reinbringen, so dass der Betrachter schneller klar kommt. Versuch wichtiges besser hervor zu heben. Ansonsten gute Sache.


----------



## shadowmonkz (27. Juni 2007)

Sieht gut aus....aber dein Name fehlt auf dem Flyer


----------



## tobee (27. Juni 2007)

Sehr schöner Style in deinem Flyer.
So ein Flyer sieht man nicht jeden Tag


----------



## Kenner3000 (27. Juni 2007)

Hi,

finde den Flayer echt cool, würde aber fast noch einbisschen Schwarz hineinpassen.

k3


----------



## Wallcloud (8. Oktober 2007)

Kann mir jemand helfen?
Bin in diesem Forum auf diesen Flyer gestossen und suche genau solch eine Textur wie sie in diesem Flyer zu finden ist. Also dieses leichte (wie soll ich es beschreiben) Leinwand ähnliche, alte, zerrissene etc. Kann mir jemand sagen wie ich dies in Photoshop machen kann? 

LG Dennis


----------



## traumgaertner (9. Oktober 2007)

Was das Denglisch angeht muss ich mich anschliessen. Mag sein dass das die meisten wirklich nicht interessiert, aber ich persönlich mag es auch nicht, zumal einheitlicher = professioneller wirkt. Ansonsten finde ich den Stil gelungen. Im Open Air Time Schriftzug würde ich allerdings den Blur an einigen Stellen nicht so stark halten, da hatte ich kurzzeitig das Gefühl mit meiner Sehschärfe würde was nicht stimmen  Und ja - auch die Boxen würde ich im Kontrast (aber nicht in der Farbe) verändern. Ansonsten gefällt es.

@Wallcloud:
Ich vermute das ist einfach nur eine Textur die mittels Filter (hell/dunkel Überlagerungen) eingefügt wurde...da musst Du halt mal Googlen...dürfte nicht allzu schwer sein sowas zu finden. Vermutlich irgend ein Schlagwort wie "textur/background + blood".

MfG


----------



## Wallcloud (9. Oktober 2007)

@traumgaertner 
Vielen Dank das hat mir weitergeholfen

Weiß jemand wie die Schrift von "open air time" heißt ?

Finde diese leider nirgends im Netz.

LG Dennis


----------



## mpe (13. Dezember 2007)

Das dürfte Sidewalk sein


----------



## freak36 (15. Dezember 2007)

Kenner3000 hat gesagt.:


> Hi,
> 
> finde den Flayer echt cool, würde aber fast noch einbisschen Schwarz hineinpassen.
> 
> k3



denke ich auch, abgesehen davon finde ich es gut.

;-)  ;-)


----------



## Bismark (15. Dezember 2007)

Hi,
ich finde, dass es richtig gut aussieht. Abgesehen davon ist es eher geschmackssache.


----------

